# από σένα να ξεκόψω, ν'απαγκιστρωθώ



## chefurbo

What does "από σένα να ξεκόψω, ν'απαγκιστρωθώ" mean? I can't seem to translate it, even using in.gr's dictionary!

Ευχαριστώ πολή!


----------



## Kevman

chefurbo said:


> What does "από σένα να ξεκόψω, ν'απαγκιστρωθώ" mean?


"...to break away from you, to lay down peacefully"

I'm guessing a little on that last word.  Απάγκιο is a "sheltered spot," the "lee," out of the wind.  Στρώνομαι is to lay oneself down, as on bedding.  Maybe it's a sort of portmanteau word from those--"to be laid down in a sheltered spot."

Ξεκόβω is pretty straightforward: κόβω meaning "to cut" or "break off," and the prefix ξε- meaning "away from."  My dictionary also has a separate entry for ξεκόφτω: "detach" (κόφτω is a variation of κόβω), and even ξεκόφτω *από* which means "to give up [_doing something_]." I think any one of those might work in the context, but let's wait and see what the native speakers have to say about it.


----------



## ireney

Almost there but not quite. 

Απαγκιστρώνω (active voice) means unhook (απο + αγκίστρι, hook). It can be used either literally or figuratively, although it is rare to see it used literally.

Απαγκιστρώνομαι is I am letting myself off the hook  (OK that was mean of me. I do NOT mean the expression "let someone off the hook". It's more literal even if used figuratively)
 Or, in other words, I am disengaging myself from something. An army can απαγκιστρωθεί from the enemy. An of course, a person can "disengage" from a bad relation. Note that it carries the meaning of being tangled and held in place (like you would if you were hooked on something  - sorry, can't help myself).

Note: The ξεκόβω one is right. Mind you it means a clean break. No further contact.


----------



## Kevman

ireney said:


> Απαγκιστρώνω (active voice) means unhook (απο + αγκίστρι, hook).


Ha! Well that's much simpler. 

I think now I'd better just find some nice απάγκιο where I can στρωθώ until the next time I get αγκιστρωμένος by one of these translation attempts.


----------



## jaxlarus

Kevman said:


> Ha! Well that's much simpler.
> 
> I think now I'd better just find some nice απάγκιο where I can στρωθώ until the next time I get αγκιστρωμένος by one of these translation attempts.



...I have to admit yours was an extremely creative approach, Kev! 

By the way, *απαγκίστρωση *in military terminology is the discharge of troops off a mandatory immobilization. The term was widely used in Cyprus in the late 80's - early 90's to express the need οf mutual evacuation of manned guardhouses in the Nicosia seize fire line / no man's land,  due to extreme proximity between them, after the death of several recruit soldiers.

I was just a kid back then, but I still got the word implanted...


----------



## chefurbo

Wow, thanks everyone for all the information, but how could we translate it as a sentence?

"Since (something) that I break off, so that I unhook/detach myself..." ?


----------



## Kevman

Well, it's a continuation of the previous line:

[...] και προσπαθώ
από σένα να ξεκόψω,  ν' απαγκιστρωθώ
_and I try
to break away from you, to disengage myself
_(literally: _from you to break off, to be unhooked_)


----------

